# Lyons and the North Saint Vrain - Any update



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I have not had a chance to go through Lyons since the flood. I hope and pray all of the folks that live up there are doing better!

I am also interested to see what is being done with NSV. If their reservoirs, water table, and snow pack are anything like Middle Boulder Creek, they could be moving towards a big runoff. 

Did they re-establish the old creek bed through Apple Valley, the whitewater park and town? Has country rd 80 been repaired? Is the class III section below the res to Apple Valley going to be runnable? Or is this area still a total mess?

Thanks for any updates.


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

The Larimer County Four Wheel Drive Club, aka the Mountaineers, has logged over 1000 volunteer hours helping get Glen Haven cleaned up. I hauled my bobcat up there and did what I could. The extent of the damage was hard to believe. I'd say both Lyons and Glen Haven are slowly getting there.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Chief... Lots of work going on in that space. Long story short, the class III section of NSV will be runnable this year. CDOT is currently rebuilding highway 36 from Lyons to Estes, and are doing a lot of work on the 3ish mile section from town up that is along the river where the damage occured. Major issues to deal with including braided out flood channels that changed where the river sits.

In conjunction with the highway permanent repair, there is a a streambed rehabilitation project along this stretch as well. An environmental engineering firm is doing the instream work to repair the riparian zone that the highway embankment work tears up, and they are also doing in stream work to rebuild the channel. I can't say much more about it other than the right folks are on point working with the folks to make sure paddlers interests are well represented in this rebuilding, and I am optimistic that we will see positive results on NSV along hwy 36. 

CO RD 80 is a different story. Not as up to speed on that one. The county is working to rebuild the road. Apparently they have to blast rock out to push the road further away from the creek due to the creek blowing out the road. Not sure what that will look like, but will definitely get some updates prior to runoff. Sounds like this in ongoing. Big project.

As for in town Lyons... lots of work there too. There is a stream team of key Lyons folks working on this. Not 100% sure what the outcome will be for this year. Lots of work is focused on near term repairs to prep for runoff. There will be several years of long term rebuilding to come.

My expectation is that the roads to St. Vrain runs will be open, and the runs will be paddleable this season. The runs will be very different than before... some spots for the worse, perhaps some spots for the better.


----------



## pilom (Dec 28, 2010)

Any new update on roads or rivers up this way? Now that runoff is starting I love getting an early season warm up run on shelly's cottages before I ramp up but I don't know anything about how that section (or any others) are faring.


----------



## vuvuDave (Jun 15, 2012)

Bump!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Not really any water yet. Still some work going on in the river, hopefully wrapping up soon. Some work was done at the black bear and a holes. The a hole is a lot steeper then the past and I'm not sure what to expect out of it. 

Lyons Outdoor Games are happening on May 31, schedule should be out soon.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's a video from Black Bear hole last Saturday.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XA5Dtn1bwQ


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Aerial photos from yesterday:
Photos: Aerial Views of Longmont, Lyons and Boulder County


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

cadster said:


> Aerial photos from yesterday:
> Photos: Aerial Views of Longmont, Lyons and Boulder County


Those are the worst photo captions I have ever "seen"


----------



## vuvuDave (Jun 15, 2012)

*good beta*

thanks for the beta, photos and video! looks good, just need to watch flows. Speaking of flows, are the gauges off-line?


----------



## vuvuDave (Jun 15, 2012)

To answer my question, gauge is out of commission.. National Weather Service Advanced Hydrologic Prediction Service

So, any other way to know flow data?


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

wha chu talkin' ' bout Craven Mo'head those are some of best pictures of sod i've ever SEEN and the one shot really captured the essence of two guys looking through an open door!.....the photos themselves are ok\good


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Below Button Rock Detail Graph

South and North combined, I believe Detail Graph

This might be of help too: http://lyons.geosugar.com/kayaking/?page_id=888


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

if the shot captioned 'us 36 west of lyons ' is the Apple Valley run then it is improved.If it is Shelley's Cottages run then it looks busier at least.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Is there any update on water quality? I'm scared of ingesting raw sewage.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

KSC said:


> Is there any update on water quality? I'm scared of ingesting raw sewage.


You'll probably be fine. I haven't gotten sick yet.


----------



## iskiwinterpark (Mar 24, 2007)

*cr 80 and us 36*

here some beta on the happenings, i am a subcontractor on both projects, the main priority is to rebuild both roads by blasting the rock farthest from the old riverbed and filling in the creek or river to provide the base for the new road. Not exactly an environmentally friendly project. They are back filling both riverbeds and it will significantly alter the hydrotopography of both drainages. below the apple valley bridge two new drop structures were built to slow the rivers cfs down, high water will tell if these new playholes are worthy of your time so far so good as water levels rise .
the bad is no kayaking is allowed during construction, but my interpretation is construction ends at 6pm so its fair game!
happy boating


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Gauges make it looks like SSV is marginally in today. Has anyone gotten a visual on it?


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

It's a lot higher then Leif and I did it. I plan to run after work tomorrow. 

Aren't you worried about sewage?


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Nathan said:


> It's a lot higher then Leif and I did it. I plan to run after work tomorrow.
> 
> Aren't you worried about sewage?


Assuming you still just boat on top of rocks I figure it's safe. Unfortunately I can't make it today, but it's definitely going now. Give us a report.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm almost willing to drive up this afternoon. Any prediction on when flow will be highest, later the better?


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Naturally River Brain has your answer: Saint Vrain, South Fork - SSV - Confluence to Picnic Grounds - River Brain


----------



## burros (May 22, 2007)

Drove up apple valley to the bridge today. Flagstone at the put in was gone and the rock under the bridge in the middle of the stream was not visible or long gone, I'm not sure. 
Water looked high enough to boat, but very silty/brown - not like it used to be.
Bummer. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Apple Valley is a little boney but doable. 

SSV was fun. Booth has names for everything and can give the blow by blow.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I see 225 out of Buttonrock. Is NSV from above country road 80 to apple valley still closed or even paddlable for this weekend?


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Drove US-36 this week. A major construction zone is from CR-80 to Apple Valley Bridge. Traffic was one way with a 30 minute delay. The road bed is wider than pre-flood and the river has been narrowed. Blasting work is being done so wouldn't want to be on the river when that happens.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I have made a lot of calls today and from everything that I can tell NSV is open to paddling. Here is a website for the construction work: US 36 Lyons to Estes — CDOT

"There will be no construction work during the Memorial Day weekend from noon on Friday, May 23, to 6 a.m. Tuesday, May 27."

County road 80 is open to the public, I am not sure of the parking situation on county rd 80? I also spoke with Kevin Parker, Boulder County Sheriff/paddler, he is also looking into it.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

NSV from Apple Valley down is open and good. 75% is better than before 25% a little worse
New drops that are fun and hand crafted by Jeff Crane and associates

Hard to access above since they are still working upstream in and around the river

SSV is mostly good
Some concerning areas still to be run

The pros will be here next week and should get some new great opinions on the concerning spots.

enjoy
Its all running and only going up from here


----------



## burros (May 22, 2007)

Matt,

How far down did you boat NSV - through the park?


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Shelly's seems easier, but with more character.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

cadster said:


> Shelly's seems easier, but with more character.


Where did you put in to run shelleys?
I usually consider that run to start at the takeout of proving grounds
I haven't been able to drive up that far.


I paddled down to the October hole area from apple valley

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

About a mile up CR-80 where the road leaves the river. Didn't paddle the first drop because there's a branch most of the way across the bottom.


----------



## Jefe (Jul 27, 2007)

We ran it yesterday and there are several spots where they built drops with blast rock that will rip your boat to shit. If you run this and hit rocks do yourself a favor and don't look at the bottom of your boat after your done. It was fun and I would do it again. But be warned the rocks on there are in no way natural. It will only get better with water but I would not want to run it lower due to the fact the natural river bed has been scoured and filled with blast rock.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

My boat's been down too many Front Range creeks at lower flows. Can't tell new scratches from old.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

you should see the bottom of my boat. Much better today with 350 or so comming down. wicked fun, and wayyy less rocks.

Me likey the new shellys when it has water....


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I like the changes in both Shelly's and Apple down. At 250 it was runnable, but wouldn't go boofing every rock. At 400 yesterday, it was way fun. 

I would upgrade the first couple rapids rating III+/IV- above Shelly's and downgrade shelly's rapid to a III, still a big drop and right lateral, but you can run it right down the Middle. There were some fun new wave trains and rapids. The pinch rapid were you used to come around the left turn and go tight left with big rocks in the middle has changed, the big rock in the middle must of moved and it is much easier to go middle between the big rocks.


----------



## loot87 (Jun 30, 2008)

I really like AV now. It used to be pretty boring, but it's got some fun new drops now.
I hate what they did 100 yds down from the BB Hole. I hope it doesn't kill anyone.
I haven't driven up CR-80. What is the old "Rock Garden" like now? 
Also, has anyone looked at the Proving Grounds?


----------



## treewell (Mar 20, 2006)

>>I hate what they did 100 yds down from the BB Hole.

What is that? Btw is it still possible to put in at meadow park? If not where is best access close by upstream of park?


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

It's a temporary diversion dam/pile of broken concrete. 

Meadow Park is closed.


----------



## jasons (Sep 29, 2006)

*NSV Upper takeout road*

Anyone know if the road to the takeout of NSV that flows into the reservoir is open? A few website seem to suggest that area is closed. Would be sad to shorten that run with a hike out.

Button Rock Reserve, Water Utilities, PWNR, City of Longmont, CO


Scroll down to parks section
Recovery Updates, Longmont Flood Information, City of Longmont, CO

Jason


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Recent beta is that NSV is closed for the season. I am talking about the v+ run. And that there is serious wood down thru out the run. But, if you are into the gnar who cares about breaking the law.


----------

